# نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

إليكم نشرة أخبار سنة 2030 من محطة المريخ الفضائية...التردد على الديجيتال(30000أفقي)... 


اكتشاف فيروسات كمبيوتر خطيرة تنتقل إلى الإنسان عن طريق الشاشة والماوس 

إختفاء طبقة الأوزون نهائيا فوق فرنسا 

إسرائيل ترفض الانسحاب من البصرة إلا بعد ضمان أمن مستوطناتها في بغداد 

سيريلانكا تطرد ثلاثة آلاف خادمة عربية 

إعفاء ذوي الدخل المحدود من دفع ضريبة الهواء 

إلقاء القبض على عربي مبتسم والشبهات تدور حول دوافع ابتسامته ، ومصدر أمني (سميك) المستوى يقول الابتسامة مدفوعة من جهات خارجية 

واشنطن تتهم ليبيا بتفجير سفينة فضاء فوق المريخ 

وزارة الداخلية اليمنية تحذر من استخدام الصواريخ في الأفراح 

فتوى تثير جدلاً واسعاً : الطلاق بواسطة الايميل غير جائز 

تحطم مركبة فضاء موريتانية على سطح المريخ بعد نفاذ الوقود فور دخولها مجال الكوكب المغناطيسي 

اختطاف سفينة فضائية أثناء توجهها إلى المريخ والمختطفون يطلبون حق اللجوء السياسي إلى كوكب الزهرة


----------



## lovebjw (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

كوكب الزهرة دانا سمعت ان الدنيا هناك حر 
بس اكيد ولاد الايه معاهم التكيف المحمول الذى تم طرحه فى الاسواق بحمدلله بكرة بعد صلاة الضهر على الفجر كدة 
سكرة يا فراشة المريخ قصدى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارككى يا باشا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



lovebjw قال:


> كوكب الزهرة دانا سمعت ان الدنيا هناك حر
> بس اكيد ولاد الايه معاهم التكيف المحمول الذى تم طرحه فى الاسواق بحمدلله بكرة بعد صلاة الضهر على الفجر كدة
> سكرة يا فراشة المريخ قصدى المنتدى
> ربنا يبارككى يا باشا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة التكييف المحمول دى

:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## فادية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

الله الله ايه النشرة المتطورة دي معقوله العرب هيوصلو لكل دا
 هههههههههههههههههه 
ليبيا بتطلع  الفضاء 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخر زمن 
حلوة يا فراشه 
ميرسي يا عسل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلام يا فادية انتى عارفة اخر العرب تطلع استراليا 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nana tutus (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة النشرة لسنة 2030بس معتقدش كل دة بعيد كدة دى ممكن تبقى نشرة2010او السنة الجاية باختلاف بعض الحاجات 
وحلو التكيف الحمول انا اول واحدة حاجزة واحد
شكرا على الموضوع يا فراشة
ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

متفائلة انتى يا نانا

2010 يعنى بعد سنتين و كام شهر :t33:

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## coptic hero (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سيريلانكا تطرد ثلاثة آلاف خادمة عربية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه يا بت خفه الدم دى وحشتنى مشاركاتك اللذيذه ده انا كل ما افتكر موضوع الخادمات اللى فى سيريلانكا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



coptic hero قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه يا بت خفه الدم دى وحشتنى مشاركاتك اللذيذه ده انا كل ما افتكر موضوع الخادمات اللى فى سيريلانكا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
ههههههههههههههه

و انت كمان وحشتنى مشاركاتك و مواضيعك العسل :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*

المريخ      زهره   ايه  الكلام ده
انا  اعرف  شبرا الخيمه   شبرا  ميت النمله      شبراالدلنجات 
ابو صرصور      ابو كبير   
ممكن  كلام   نعرفه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



naderr قال:


> المريخ زهره ايه الكلام ده
> انا اعرف شبرا الخيمه شبرا ميت النمله شبراالدلنجات
> ابو صرصور ابو كبير
> ممكن كلام نعرفه


 
أنا اللى اجيب كلام نعرفة 

حرام عليك

اية النملة و الصرصار و الدلنكات دى كمان :cry2:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



> إعفاء ذوي الدخل المحدود من دفع ضريبة الهواء
> 
> وزارة الداخلية اليمنية تحذر من استخدام الصواريخ في الأفراح
> 
> فتوى تثير جدلاً واسعاً : الطلاق بواسطة الايميل غير جائز ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا جدا يا فراشة 
شكرا ليكى يا باشا​


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



> إعفاء ذوي الدخل المحدود من دفع ضريبة الهواء


 
ربنا يستر

وانا بقول الهوا شاحح ليه اليومين دوووول :smil13:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



twety قال:


> ربنا يستر
> 
> وانا بقول الهوا شاحح ليه اليومين دوووول :smil13:


 
لازم ما بتدفعيش الضرائب :t33:


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



> لازم ما بتدفعيش الضرائب :t33:


 
بدفع يابنتى

هو انا فلست من قلييييييييل :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نشرة اخبار 2030, من المريخ*



twety قال:


> بدفع يابنتى
> 
> هو انا فلست من قلييييييييل :t33:


 
ههههههههههههههههه

معلش بقى يا تويتى ربنا يعوضك :yaka:


----------

